# Norcold Fridge Question.....



## NMCamper (Jan 14, 2014)

Considering buying a 250RS which has a Norcold N611LT.

I'm curious what the amount of DC current drawn when running on gas. I've seen some of these newer fridges almost make dry camping impossible due to the fridge drawing a ton of battery power during gas operation.

Can anyone comment?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only time there is any significant DC current draw is if the door seal anti condensate heater is turned on. If you turn this off (which you should even when connected to shore power unless it is really sweating) then you will use very little DC with the fridge. It is only used for the control board.


----------

